# OLight M20 Warrior (Premium R2) Review



## PhilV (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's a quick and dirty review of the M20. First time doing beamshots, and my first $100+ flashlight (and first review). 

Olight M20 Warrior (Premium R2)







*Ergonomics: 4.5/5.0*

This is my first 1" diameter tactical light.. it's very small in my large hands. I was expecting a slightly bigger light from the pictures that were available. The "feel" is good, it handles pretty well in the hand, heavy and well balanced with access to the switch unobstructed. Of note is the "rear strike bezel", and that it doesn't occlude the switch. The clip is a snap clip, so it popped right off. I wonder if it would be prone to coming off in this fashion being worn on a pocket and snagging on something.. saves the clip, but drops the light? The head twist mode changing is consistent, though not my personal preference (a two-handed tactical light). Every section of metal is optional.. the grip ring, the clip, the crenelated bezel.. are all removable. I found that simply removing the clip gave me a comfortable tactical grip, leaving the grip ring in place.





_Photo Courtesy of Varuscelli_
_From Left to Right: NiteCore D10, SureFire 6P, Olight M20 Warrior, Fenix L2D, Dereelight DBS V2_

*Function 4.0/5.0*
The Mode Pattern is High > Strobe > Low > Medium > High. It switches very cleanly and reliably, however, there's no way to change mode without the light being on. Accessing Low mode, you assume you'd want no bright light, but if you aren't in low, you have to snuff the head to avoid light contamination. Also, when in other modes, you have to cycle to get back to High. Depending on your needs and personal preference, this system is either perfect, or merely functional.

The switch feels like it can soft-press in constant on, and this would've been a nice place to access other functions. You can't knock the Tactical benefits of "set it, and forget it".. not worrying that your mode will accidentally change during a stressful encounter. I'm still looking for that ability to go "on" then pre-load strobe mode, so the next push is strobe (i.e. Gladius, First-light). Strobe is a facinating feature to me, and I'm trying to incorporate it's use in my work. Considering pure disorientation, I've not yet managed to get that from the M20's strobe from bounce. 

It's tough to give a really good indication of the low.. I'd describe it as a very tolerable level.. close to that of a small keychain led. It's not painful to look straight into, and bounceback on paper up close (reading an address f.ex) doesn't mess with night vision. With a key benefit of still having throw. As someone else mentioned, low will still illuminate objects identifiably across the yard. 

Medium mode is brighter than most stock lights, and seems like a very useful level.. the light would suit it's purpose fine without the step to high.

High, of course, is where this light shines... *crickets*... in high mode, the green tint becomes unnoticeable, the beam profile smooths out by brute force, and you get the throw you're looking for.


*Beam: 4.3/5.0*
White wall shows a little ringier beam than I anticipated. There's a distinct separation in the Corona with a warmer tint shift. I've got a SMO to drop in too, so we'll see just how bad the R2 might get. Very warm tint compared to my TF2c cree, and MUCH better beam obviously. The ss strike bezel also provides a beam ring just outside the corona, nothing destructive, but it's there. The Bezel also constrains the spillbeam a bit, but with a round profile, rather than cren. Outdoors, the beam provides good throw and spill, the tint providing a better color rendition than the TF2c. The difference in brightness was quite noticeable. Spill is very defined at it's edges. The hotspot on LOP is pleasing, with good definition and intensity.

Note: just tried to remove the LOP and was unsuccessful. It's fit pretty tight and I was afraid I was going to damage it, so that part is on hold till I get better info on removing it. Will update this section if it makes a great difference.

Link to fullsize beam profile.
http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr39/PhilVTn/m20-cren-full.jpg
Notice the neutral space between the green corona and a ring. This doesn't do jack to the beam in use, but it's visible on a white wall.

*Finish: 4.8/5.0*
HA is excellent. Lettering is extremely clean, as is all the milling. The threads look great and are oiled, however they do have a little grit in them. I fully expect them to clean out perfectly when I get a chance. The Holster feels sturdy, and will allow you to remove the light without a "velcro rip", replacement could be done without opening the flap, but is difficult. All materials have the high quality feel you want. The light has already been dropped and rolled around with the TF light.. all it had to show was bits of the TF's finish that rubbed onto it (which subsequently wiped off ) The internal construction has just as much attention to detail as the outside surface.

::Notes::


The reflector has proven difficult to remove (being careful of course), which has prevented me from testing the SMO reflector.
On Medium and Low, the beam tint is quite green. Medium level is on par with my TF2c in output and ability.
*::Beamshots::*

Comparison light is a Task Force 2c Cree on fresh C Alkalines. The M20 is running on a Tenergy 18650 2600mah. Camera is a Nikon D70s at f3.5 and whatever exposure is listed. This was my first time shooting manual mode, and there was some wonkiness (I believe due to inadvertently activating a shooting feature halfway through, exposure compensation was alternating shots). I reshot the indoor pics and got good results, but not the outdoor.

*M20 vs TF2c on White Wall*





*TF2c (left) M20 (right)*
*in this pic, the bezel is on the M20, notice the cren ring outside the corona. Spill is smaller with bezel on as well.





*M20 vs TF2c - Indoor Hallway*
Notice the difference in spill between the two. With the TF2c, the wild spill illuminates your immediate area, which reflects and illuminates you. Should you be clearing a dark building, this could be a hazard. The M20 clips it's spill very nicely in the useable feild. The bezel is off in this shot.





*Outdoor ~50ft-60ft*
*These pics are not equal.. I need to reshoot but can't do it right now, but they give a relative idea of outdoor performance.. The Top pic is the M20, 2 sec exposure, -0.33 EV. The bottom is the TF2c, 3 sec exposure, +0.33 EV. Essentially the TF2c got a good boost from camera settings.





*Brightness level comparison.*




LARGE version (just blown up) http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr39/PhilVTn/m20-brightnessLG.jpg


Will update later with some further distance shots, SMO, and the outdoor pic with identical settings.

*Conclusions:*
A small light that has the cutting edge performance you'd want in a quality light, with the strength to go toe to toe in close combat. The M20 is of excellent quality, and it's performance exceeds expectations on most fronts. Surefire quality, with current tech emitters.. puts out a blinding light from what feels like a roll of quarters in your hand. This light was intended to replace my TF2c as a LEO EDC, and will definitely fit the bill. I'm seriously considering getting another for mounting on a shotgun and/or rifle. As an LEO I *need* a sturdy, reliable light, and the Olight Warrior M20 is it.


----------



## qip (Sep 6, 2008)

the reflector isnt a pull out...you have to unscrew it with fingertips at edges ,lefty loosy righty tighty :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilV (Sep 6, 2008)

qip said:


> the reflector isnt a pull out...you have to unscrew it with fingertips at edges ,lefty loosy righty tighty :thumbsup:



aha, I didn't look close enough at the SMO.. i see the threads now :twothumbs

still having a heckuva time getting it started. can't seem to get enough of a grip (combined with the oil on the threads, lol)


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

A couple of your pictures don't appear to be loading. :thinking:

I just got my M20 today, it's a great light, Olight definitely did their homework.

My tint is slightly green at lower levels, but it isn't a sickly green. It's actually *a lot* more pleasant to look at than slightly blue or purple tinted LEDs.

On high the light is closer to pure white, but with a very, very slight blue tint.

It's also ridiculously bright on high.

I've found though, in a practical sense, that 99% of outdoor tasks can be acomplished with the medium 90 lumen setting and 99% of all indoor tasks can be done with the low 7 lumen setting.

So 12 hours outdoors at 90 lumens and 150 hours indoors at 7 lumens, that's some pretty great runtime.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Shomie, picked a better host, pb.com should hold up


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 7, 2008)

Thumps up to anyone willing to take on the time for a detailed review. Glad to see this review already up. 

I am a "throw" guy. So, the OP reflector was removed almost right away and replaced with the smooth. However, after some review. I prefer this light with the OP reflector. Smooths out the beam . With this lights power, it can still throw a long way. 

If anyone is on the fence about this light and it waiting for a "good" review to pull the trigger.....this one gets my vote.

This is a well made light that performs well. Go for it!

Thanks again PhilV for the review.


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 7, 2008)

DARN YOU! I didn't want to have to buy this light :'(


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

Added bits and pieces, a few different pics, link to a fullsize white wall beamshot of the M20, and a few more observations as I sit here and pla.. er.. evaluate my new toy.. er.. tool.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> A couple of your pictures don't appear to be loading. :thinking:
> 
> I just got my M20 today, it's a great light, Olight definitely did their homework.
> 
> ...



Accidently said it had a blue tint on high, it doesn't. It's just slightly greenish, but a very pleasant green.


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 7, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Great review.



thank you! 

Added level comparison.

It's tough to give a really good indication of the low.. I'd describe it as a very tolerable level.. close to that of a small keychain led. It's not painful to look straight into, and bounceback on paper up close (reading an address f.ex) doesn't mess with night vision. With a key benefit of still having throw. As someone else mentioned, low will still illuminate objects identifiably across the yard 

I still haven't managed to unscrew the stock reflector.. going to have to get some channel locks


----------



## PhilV (Sep 7, 2008)

added a size comparison, thanks Varuscelli!

If anyone has shooting tips, I'm wide open to suggestions/criticisms. Kinda jumped into the deep end of manual camera control tonight.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2008)

How do M20 owners feel about the UI and light sequence High-Strobe-Low-Med? I understand why they chose this sequence, but it seems for non LEO or military use having the Strobe second in the sequence might be really inconvienent. Otherwise it looks like a great light.


----------



## LawLight (Sep 7, 2008)

Great review! Thanks for all your hard work. Now I may have to get this one . . .

LawLight


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Sep 7, 2008)

In regard to StandardBattery's question about the lighting sequence, I'm not sure that you fully understand it.

Yes, it can go High-Strobe-Low-Med. But it can also go Strobe-Low-Med-High. Or Low-Med-High-Strobe. Or Med-High-Strobe-Low. Or High-Strobe-Low-Med. It's up to you. At whatever level the light is running when you turn it off, that's the level it hits first when you turn it back on. Then, the sequence follows that shown above. It's the best user interface of any torch I've yet owned.

I LOVE my M20. What a flashlight!

Frank


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> How do M20 owners feel about the UI and light sequence High-Strobe-Low-Med? I understand why they chose this sequence, but it seems for non LEO or military use having the Strobe second in the sequence might be really inconvienent. Otherwise it looks like a great light.



The sequence goes "Low - Medium - High - Strobe" it then repeats from low.

It's easy to skip the strobe you just double twist the head quickly and you barely notice it's there, and you basically go straight from high to low.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 7, 2008)

Frank_Zuccarini said:


> In regard to StandardBattery's question about the lighting sequence, I'm not sure that you fully understand it.
> 
> Yes, it can go High-Strobe-Low-Med. But it can also go Strobe-Low-Med-High. Or Low-Med-High-Strobe. Or Med-High-Strobe-Low. Or High-Strobe-Low-Med. It's up to you. At whatever level the light is running when you turn it off, that's the level it hits first when you turn it back on. Then, the sequence follows that shown above. It's the best user interface of any torch I've yet owned.
> 
> ...



Beat me to it. 

What he said, the light "saves" whatever mode you were on when you turned off the flashlight last. It remembers this even after battery changes so I assume that it must be saved to solid state memory.

So if you wanted to use this flashlight on high (250 lumens) or low (7 lumens) only, you would never have to deal with any of the other modes. Its a single-mode flashlight unless you *want* another mode, which is a very useful UI.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2008)

Frank_Zuccarini said:


> In regard to StandardBattery's question ...
> ... At whatever level the light is running when you turn it off, that's the level it hits first when you turn it back on ....


Thanks, I missed that it had _"Memory". _That has its own issues, but this looks like very nice light, probably best-in-class but the UI and power source are personal preferences so 'best' is quite subjective. With the Surefire price increases I think many will be happy to choose the M20.


----------



## MattK (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job Phil - review forum worthy!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Sep 8, 2008)

Great review, thanks for sharing 

:thumbsup:


----------



## cunglee (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks good review..

I'm wodering how long your 18650 bat last on high mode and whether brightness goes down as time goes or keep the same brightness level utill the 18650 bat stop discharge.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice review, Phil! :thumbsup:

I especially like that shot with the other lights against the rather freakish gold background. Reminds me of a 007 movie from the 60s, but with nicer flashlights. :nana:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 8, 2008)

cunglee said:


> Thanks good review..
> 
> I'm wodering how long your 18650 bat last on high mode and whether brightness goes down as time goes or keep the same brightness level utill the 18650 bat stop discharge.



Me too!


----------



## 1dash1 (Sep 9, 2008)

PhilV said:


> *Ergonomics: 4.5/5.0*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
PhilV:

The crenelated grip ring can be threaded all the way forward, covering the clip's retaining ring. Or the grip ring can be threaded all the way back, flush with the tail cap.

The proper position for the grip ring is all the way forward, as shown in the manufacturer's pictures. The clip doesn't come off in that position.


----------



## Greyhound (Sep 9, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> PhilV:
> 
> The crenelated grip ring can be threaded all the way forward, covering the clip's retaining ring. Or the grip ring can be threaded all the way back, flush with the tail cap.
> 
> The proper position for the grip ring is all the way forward, as shown in the manufacturer's pictures. The clip doesn't come off in that position.


 
+1
I found this to be correct. The grip ring will "hold" down the clip and prevent it from coming off.


----------



## lightmyway (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Review PhilV,Hope mine arrives soon.


----------



## Sector7 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with Greyhound....I bought the smooth reflected for greater throw and decided the OP was just as good with a smoother beam so I am happy with the design. Olight sure did a great job on this light. Choice of CR123 or thrifty 18650 seals it. Buy It now!!!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Very good review - I'm moving it to the Review section.

Could you however resize your beamshot comparison pic, as it is too large - the maximum is 800 x 800 pixels.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 10, 2008)

Phil, 

As a suggestion only, for clarity on the size comparison photo in the first post, you might want to consider adding a photo caption above or below the photo with the flashlight models (since they don't show on every light). Here they are, if you want to consider it, from left to right:

*NiteCore D10, SureFire 6P, Olight M20 Warrior, Fenix L2D, Dereelight DBS V2*

Most folks here will probably recognize all those, but in case there is any question it might help to have the caption associated with the photo.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice review! I like the pictures of the light at differnt levels. I also like the outdoor beamshots. 

I really like the 3 perfectly space levels of this light. The low is Very low.... but not a somewhat hard to see by low like in the Raidfire Spear. Medium is actually pretty bright, but with good runtime. I mainly use the light on high... but I do find myself using the lower levels more than on most of my other lights.

Again, nice review.... Thanks!


----------



## lukestephens777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Great Review PhilV!

Great beamshots... :twothumbs


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice review. :thumbsup:

I've made a comparison photo with some other lights and measured runtime on max:


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 13, 2008)

Great runtime graph! Any chance you can do one on Medium?


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 13, 2008)

Perhaps next week.


----------



## harddrive (Sep 13, 2008)

Got any photos with the stainless steel strike bezel removed?


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 14, 2008)

M20 without all that fancy gizmos...


 


reflector comparison with TK11




So far only one complain. The o-rings seems very soft and wear down pretty quickly. After just some light use they look like this:


----------



## Noobiwan (Sep 14, 2008)

Great review PhilV, and thank you.


----------



## 1dash1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jirik cz:

Did you lubricate your threads and o-rings? They appear dry.

My o-rings don't show that much wear.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 14, 2008)

Currently I'm not at home and don't have any lubricant here. Really didn't expect that they will wear so quickly.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

I'd like to add some runtime graphs

High mode




The spikes at the right end of some graphs are caused by the low battery warning.
The values in brackets are the total light output with one set of batteries.
With the two protected AW 16340 I get (143) which is approximately 64 minutes * 2.2.
I bought two of the Cytac flat-top protected 18650's together with the flashlight from qualityflashlights.at. The AW protected 18650 is about 5 months old.

Medium mode




The performance running on one 18650 in medium mode is impressive: 9 hours of regulated output before the battery warning begins.

There is no PWM used in any mode. With my USB-scope I can only see a very small ripple caused by the buck converter (~300kHz).
Strobe frequency is 9.7Hz.

jirik_cz, you can do the low mode runtime test :devil:
You will need a lot of time for that.


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 14, 2008)

So it does have perfect regulation on Medium.

Great graphs, thanks!

9 hours at 90 lumens is great! Especially considering that Medium is bright enough for almost anything including long distance outdoor applications.

Considering you used 2200mah cells, with higher capacity ones we may get about 10 hours.

I bought the Smooth reflector for mine and I think it helps it throw a little bit better, which is probably why I view medium as enough for most circumstances.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 14, 2008)

Tohuwabohu said:


> jirik_cz, you can do the low mode runtime test :devil:
> You will need a lot of time for that.



I think I'll pass.


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

Great work Tohuwabohu!


----------



## TONY M (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for runtime graphs!





Like the TK11 I'm still not happy with its performance on 18650s.


----------



## artec540 (Sep 14, 2008)

StandardBattery said:


> How do M20 owners feel about the UI and light sequence High-Strobe-Low-Med? I understand why they chose this sequence, but it seems for non LEO or military use having the Strobe second in the sequence might be really inconvienent. Otherwise it looks like a great light.



Since the mode control and on/off switch appear to be separate (?), could one set it so that it turns on on "low" and then you can cycle through medium to high to strobe? Would that be better?


----------



## woodrow (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the runtime graphs! I need to pick up some rcr123a's.

edit:
Actually maybe not... my buddy and I are watching "Darkness Falls" tomorrow.... (a GREAT flashaholic movie) and I remember how much I HATE the quick trip to black that rcr123a's give you when they are done. 

I will put up with the 18650 curve -- It looks like the light is still at 75% on high after 1 hour, plus a couple + more hours on tap if needed. I also think that 9 hours with full regulation on medium is very impressive.

I will use primaries when I really want constant output on high.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 17, 2008)

I should get mine tomorrow, just wondering is there a ring like on the TK11 to cover the area where the combat ring would be? Mattk or anyone know?


----------



## jchoo (Sep 17, 2008)

djblank87 said:


> I should get mine tomorrow, just wondering is there a ring like on the TK11 to cover the area where the combat ring would be? Mattk or anyone know?



I asked that a while back, and MattK responded that he was looking into it. I haven't heard anything since, but there is hope!


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 17, 2008)

jchoo said:


> I asked that a while back, and MattK responded that he was looking into it. I haven't heard anything since, but there is hope!


 

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 17, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Thanks for runtime graphs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Its a hard choice for me which I like better, having a light made for 18650's like the 7060 or Spear, and not having much of a decrease in output for 90-110 minutes... or having a light that has the ability to use a variaty of batteries...and longer runtime with decreasing output like the Olight.

I have both types of lights, and I love the level output of the Spear...but also like the "tail" of the Olight's runtime. I guess there is always some kind of sacrifice to be made.


----------



## Mdinana (Sep 17, 2008)

Great review! 

Before you place tons of faith in the light though, do try a couple drop tests. My Olight T20-Military had a single drop from 4 feet turn the clickie tailcap into an inconsistent on/off tailcap, that now needs to be turned on/off for reliable operation.

Hopefully these tailcaps prove more robust!


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 17, 2008)

don't know if any of you guys know/saw of these for better run times http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5319 & http://www.szwholesale.com/ultrafire-18350-1200mah-rechargeable-batteriesuf-p-1856.html :wave:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 17, 2008)

TONY M said:


> Thanks for runtime graphs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

I guess we all are spoiled by Tiablo A8 and Raidfire Spear and DBS's stellar performance on a single 18650.
*
This is regulation:*






Not that!!:thumbsdow


----------



## MattK (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you have a graph for that same pill on 2xCR123A or 2xRCR123A? I'm guessing it's performance is terrible or it doesn't even work if it's like the Tiablo A8 then it's 18650 only. IIRC the Raidfire Spear is 18650 ONLY as well. So you're then comparing dedicated 18650 light engines to a flex input engine which is meaningless. I known there's a wide input light engine for the DBS - where's the graph for that pill running on an 18650?

Olight could have done something like that for 18650's but it basically ensures poor performance on the MUCH MORE WIDELY USED CR123A's would have suffered. 

Dead flat regulation makes for a nice toy but in the real world having a flashlight that *BLINK* just goes out, instantly, can be a killer and, as you can see, the usefull runtime suffers immensely.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 17, 2008)

I think most of us who have been here for a while understand the =/- of multi battery platform lights. The M20 has a very similar discharge graph as the Fenix TK11, Tiablo A9 and if I remember correctly, slightly better than the MRV SE.

The only lights I have had have flat regulation with an 18650 were the Pelican 7060, the Raidfire Spear and the Tiablo A8Q5. The Spear and 7060 only work with 18650's (Pelican's is their own version of the cell) and the T8 would work with 123a's...but if they were fresh...you had to turn the light on low for a few minutes before you could turn the light on high.

While many of us here understand that the 18650 is most likely the best battery to power a flashlight with out there... most of the rest of the world does not. Surefire even redesigned their battery tubes so they would not fit in their led lights





While I would love to have the M20 be an 18650 only light, I understand why they did not go that route. Mine seems to be as bright as my Fenix T1 on 2x123a's with the 18650 in the M20... even after 40 minutes. Thats all I was really hoping for.


----------



## MattK (Sep 17, 2008)

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## BMF (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone cares to do the runtime at MIN using 2xCR123, 2xRCR123 and 1x18650?


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Sep 18, 2008)

BMF said:


> Anyone cares to do the runtime at MIN using 2xCR123, 2xRCR123 and 1x18650?


I can't do it.
I can't stay at home for such a long time and I don't like to leave a flashlight and my computer turned on when I go to work.

I added a graph for high mode with Surefire CR123A batteries in post #40.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 22, 2008)

A fine review here !


Thank you to *everyone* for this Great information.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## BMF (Sep 24, 2008)

I got the approximate low run time using Primary 123.

Last Friday, I put the M20 in a tin can and left it on low. Yesterday morning, when I came to work the M20 started blinking low batteries levels already. I don't know the exact time it started so I say it lasted 80 hours before moon mode. And today morning, there was no more light from it so I guess another 12 hours.

So it's about 80 hours at low 7 lumens not 150 hours as manufacture is claiming.


----------



## PhilV (Sep 27, 2008)

Just some followup notes...

The holster is holding up well, but what I assumed was a pull-through feature doesn't work as such very well. I'm finding it somewhat difficult to reholster, and I'm using my hidden streamlight nano (hangs off my uniform shirt's pen pocket, behind the pocket flap) more and more for casual night navigation.. and I think it's due to reholstering. It's by no means a bad setup, but with the strike bezel it takes some indexing and manipulating to get it back in. On the plus side, I don't feel like the holster leaves my light exposed to abrasion or hangs, which is fantastic considering I wear it at the 7 o'clock position. The open bottom does give you a clear warning when you've accidently activated the light, and prevents it from overheating should you leave it on anyway (could navigate this way, if it wasn't behind me).

The light modes.. I don't find them as ready as I'd like to. turn on/moment on, rock once or twice... it's dead simple, but not the holy grail of tactical interfaces.

The beam... haha, still haven't gotten the LOP off yet, but haven't tried since the night I took pics... the SMO is still sitting here on my desk. I feel that I need the extra punch from the SMO, so I think I'll work on that tonight. 


Another note, I've charged my 18650 2600 tenergy's once since purchasing, and I'm not into blink mode on the first battery yet. Nightly use, M-F, for 20 days.


I'm still very happy with this light, and it has earned it's current place on my duty belt. I don't think another light can approach the M20's value by enough to sway me, so she's queen of the night at least until the UB2 gets in.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 28, 2008)

_I posted this once in a MarketPlace thread,_
_but i'm posting it again, here. Hope it's OK. --_


Got my R-bin version a couple days ago.








Just one question, for you fellow M20 Warrior users:


Mine will* sometimes* give a quick series of Blinks (perhaps 3)

when the light is jarred or shaken. (in my hand)


Sometimes it does, but* most* times it doesn't.


For details, i am using AW 18650 batteries (tried several),
and am running the light on High setting.


I know it's supposed to have a "Low Battery" warning,
which is described (in owners manual) as 3 flashes every 20 seconds.



Has anyone *else* experienced this anomality ?


Just curious to hear what you folks think.



Thank you for any input or suggestions you can offer.

_


----------



## PhilV (Sep 28, 2008)

that's very possible, i hadn't noticed it specifically, but I will watch. I noticed a flicker here and there, but really need to look to see if it's a triple flash.


----------



## billybright (Sep 30, 2008)

Just received my R-bin version about 30 minutes ago, and when on high setting,
I'm getting 3 flashes every few seconds. I tried several pairs of new primary 123 cells, but still flashes :thumbsdow 




Burgess said:


> _I posted this once in a MarketPlace thread,_
> _but i'm posting it again, here. Hope it's OK. --_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mechBgon (Sep 30, 2008)

Burgess said:


> I know it's supposed to have a "Low Battery" warning,
> which is described (in owners manual) as 3 flashes every 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've been using mine on HIGH with a Tenergy battery, both helmet-mounted and handlebar-mounted, on my bicycle. Given the amount of jarring and vibration it gets when it's mounted on the handlebars (particularly on rough roads), my M20 R2 evidently doesn't have that problem, or it would've shown up by now.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


For what it's worth . . . .

I've been totally UN-able to cause this
"blinking" to occur whilest in Medium or Low mode.






Hey, does anyone know the "cut-off" voltage
on the protected AW 18650 cells ?


I discharged one of mine to 3.09 volts ( ! ),
and my flashlight was dim and "low-battery" blinking.


Shouldn't the AW cell have *terminated *the discharge by that point ?


When would it have stopped ? 


At what point (low voltage)
would a Li-Ion battery be damaged ?

_


----------



## peide01 (Oct 1, 2008)

had my light for roughly a week and i have not had a problem with blinking and i have used it a fair amount thus far. also i am using AW 18650.


----------



## billybright (Oct 1, 2008)

Since my last post yesterday, my light as died


----------



## Burgess (Oct 1, 2008)

_


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2008)

billybright said:


> Since my last post yesterday, my light as died


=( Contact the dealer.

Good luck.


----------



## divine (Oct 2, 2008)

If anyone wants a cheap mod to their M20... Check this out.

Link.

It's not a perfect focus with the default distance to the lens, but it fits nice and makes a somewhat unfocused spot... Similar to an E2DL beam with a lot less spill.


----------



## divine (Oct 6, 2008)

I found out what I last posted... the opposite is true. The light is designed with a fairly deep reflector, but the aspherical lens is designed to be pretty far from the light. To get it focused with that lens, it has to be almost completely unscrewed from the threads on my light. :shrug:


----------



## tsask (Oct 7, 2008)

billybright said:


> Since my last post yesterday, my light as died


 
Hope you got it from Batteryjunction. They care about service.


----------



## Ctrain (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine came today, actually wasn't even expecting it as I changed my order - but oh well confusuin sometimes happens.
The supplier was great - said I could return it for my changed order but hey, the light seems great and i think i'll keep it for a while at least.
I just cant wait til my pill comes from alan for my CL1H V4 so I can compare the two! 

Has anyone got these both and could give me the heads up?

as I'll probably keep one and trade / sell the other... 

Cheers


----------



## MattK (Oct 8, 2008)

tsask said:


> Hope you got it from Batteryjunction. They care about service.



:twothumbs

I think/hope it goes without saying but if anyone is having any issue with an M20 that you've purchased from us please don't hesitate to email our customer service department at [email protected].


----------



## PhilV (Feb 3, 2010)

Almost a year and a half later, She's still running like the day I bought her :thumbsup:

My gripes about the mode switching have long faded away. I've found abundantly that "Draw light, Push button" is far superior to fiddling with modes in a high stress encounter. I leave it in high. I use low for close up work, and medium for longer uses, then back to high for holstering. Strobe gets used on occasion, mostly to get the attention of ignorant/unobservant motorists. I thought all these modes and the switching method would be cumbersome, but it took me a while to figure out I don't need to be fiddling with settings when I *need* my light. OODA loops are already running for spatial awareness, weapon retention, target situation, threat continuum, etc.. don't need "What light mode would be best here, and what are the steps to activate it" added to the blender.

I work night shift, and I recharge a battery about once a month, without exigent circumstances. I carry an 18650 in the light, another on the holster, and the CR123 adapter tube stuffed with Surefires on the other holster loop. That gives me 3 possible power sources for the light, at the same time providing 1 spare set of primaries for my Pistol Light and Shotgun Light (SF X300/M500). 

In retrospect I should have reviewed the holster as well, as it's been fantastic. The design was very well thought out and immensely functional. My only gripe is the velcro is a little weak now. Fortunatly the design forgives a loose flap completely.

I'm really quite impressed with how the light has held up. The finish has been punished, and still looks good. Everything has remained tight and the internals have stayed dry. Also should mention I did finally get the SMO reflector installed. A bit brighter, I stayed with it.

Honestly I can't believe the Holiday package is still for sale under a benjamin. Wish I'd gotten the titanium AAA with mine lol


----------



## MattK (Feb 3, 2010)

Great real-world write up Phil!


----------



## xevious (Feb 8, 2010)

Phil, thanks for your follow-up! This adds a lot of credibility to the light. I still have my M20 in periodic use. It's my great "take a walk" light. I've dropped it a couple of times and the anodizing suffered a few nicks, but nothing deplorable.

All in all, a very good light for the price. The newer emitters out are even more impressive, but at some point you have to step back and realize the utility at hand. Given the performance of the M20 on it's "main use" settings, it's a fantastic light that is still competitive.

Btw, I got a laugh when you mentioned your use of the strobe on "ignorant/unobservant motorists". I've got an Olight T-20 in my car that also fills in that purpose quite well (nice small form factor while still delivering a good punch).


----------

